# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  ( قبور وجنايز ) في حسينيتنا

## عفاف الهدى

طبعا هالصور من شهر صفر 
حاولت مره احطهم اتحملوا كم وحده ووقف التحميل وطلعت 
والحين حبيت اشارك فيهم 


قبر الأنصار




قبر الحسين عليه السلام



قبر العباس عليه السلام




قبر صغير



هنا جنازة النبي صلوات الله وسلامه عليه 







مأجورين

----------


## ليلاس

*ما شاء الله ..*

*الله يعطيييكـمـ العاافية ..*

*في ميزان أعماالكـمـ ..*

*مأجورين و مثابين ..~*

----------


## آهات حنونه

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

السلام عليك ياأباعبدالله وعلى اخيك ابا الفضل العباس وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفنائكم راحله..

اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الآخرة شفاعتهم

السلام عليك ياحبيب الله وصفوة الارض والسماء..الله يرزقنا زيارتك في القريب..

عليكم بالف عافيه..جهود مباركه

أجركم على ابا عبدالله..سلام الله عليه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ليلاس

بحر العجائب

مشكورات عالمرور 

مأجورين

----------


## همس الصمت

السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي بن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين
وعلى اصحاب الحسين
وعلى كل من كان في ركب الحسين ..
الله يعطيك العافية عفاف غناتي
على الطرح
مآجورين ومثابين يارب ..
الصور حلوة .
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## فرح

السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي بن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين
وعلى اصحاب الحسين
هــــــــدى حبيبتي 
كل الشكر لك وفي ميزان اعمالك 
لاحرمنا جديدك غلاتووو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هموسه

فروحة 
اهلا وسهلا فيكن

----------


## نبراس،،،

السلام على الحسين 
 وعلى علي بن الحسين
 وعلى اولاد الحسين
 وعلى اصحاب الحسين
مثابين ان شاء الله 
تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مأجور اخي قمي 

ومشكور عالمرور من هنا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مأجور اخي قمي 

ومشكور عالمرور من هنا

----------


## Hussain.T

السلام على الحسين 
 وعلى علي بن الحسين
 وعلى اولاد الحسين
 وعلى اصحاب الحسين
مثابين ان شاء الله 
الصور كشخة ~
يعطيك العآفية يآ خآله
تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلم يولد اختي 
اكيد كشخة مو اني الي مصورتنها

----------

